# Bessacarr E435 2.3ltr 2010



## Rumbol (Apr 17, 2008)

I am looking at purchasing a 2010 Bessacarr E435 motorhome.
Can anyone please advise of possible problems or things to look out for on this model?
I have seen in the forum that earlier models had problems with damp in the floor. Has that now been solved?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Whatever you buy, there will be something negative to say.... someone will have had issues about something.
The only negative that I can think of, and I truly regret saying this, it is made by Swift.
I love some of the layouts and the trim on these models is of good quality and we would have bought one last year but Swift seem hell bent on building down to a price and it is beginning to show.
I am sorry Swift owners and ashamed that the Swift and I are both British.
At the Peterborough Show this year, we looked at several Swift vans and a number of them had doors that appeared warped (new doors). They are by no means the only vans with quality or design faults. At Newbury show we saw a foreign van where the toilet and shower were on opposite walls but to open the toilet door, you had to step into the shower :roll: 
There are hundreds of Bessacars in the hands of happy owners, you just need to be aware of problems and have a good dealer to resolve them, if and when they surface.
Alan


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

The 2010 Bessacarr E400 series and its sister Swift Sundance model range was drastically revamped for that year. All lights are now LED and all furnishings were updated. The roof was also redesigned with new materials and GRP overcab pods.
Despite the comments of others, Swift are every bit as good as any foreign motorhome. The proof of this lies in the way that they outsell all other brands in the UK and holds used prices as well as any other.
Damp in the floor has not been an issue for many years.
Swift are also the only manufacturer that has an open forum that is constantly monitored by Directors and other staff to assist owners.
Gerry


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

My advice would be to get a full damp check done before purchase, especially on the underside edges of the floor. If its all good, then at 2 - 3 years old it should be OK. Any damp in the floor would have shown up by now.

I agree with Rosalan that the quality of materials can let down Swift products. When looking around for our latest van we were very dismayed at the poor fitting of doors, cupboards and the trim that did not seem to be fixed with any care or substance.

If you get a good one, then I am sure you will be pleased with it. We had Swift Caravans and a Motorhome for many years and thought they were great until the last Motorhome which had loads of damp issues, and I said I would not buy another, but I am sure there are many people who would say the same about any model they had a bad experience of.

Swift were great at fixing ours, but we lost so much holidaying due to it being returned to the factory twice, and dealer several times that we lost confidence in it.

At 3 years old, I suspect the warranty will be up, so get a good warranty from the dealer to put your mind at rest.

I am not trying to put you off - its a great hobby and we love it. But 'buyer beware'

Dave


----------



## Rumbol (Apr 17, 2008)

Many thanks for all your comments and help.


----------

